
Beached Blue Whale Saved in Chili [video] - ourmandave
http://www.nbcnews.com/video/watch-rescuers-free-beached-whale-593288771711
======
DrScump
Title should say "... in _Chile_ ".

Putting a whale in _chili_ is a questionable definition of "saved"

